# Line of duty deaths: 5 officers die in deadly 3-day period



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Line of duty deaths: 5 officers die in deadly 3-day period *







The last three days have served as brutal reminders of the wide variety of dangers faced in the field. In that short period of time, five officers have died in different tragedies, making it the second deadliest three-day period *... Full Story*


----------

